# What to expect at breastfeeding class?



## bigbellydreams (Feb 15, 2003)

DH doesn't think he needs to go, he says he doesn't want to see pregnant ladies breasts.







There won't be any boobs being wiped out will there? He thinks we will need to practice. I really haven't even thought about what it will be. If you went what happened there?


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Maybe you could call and ask if husbands usually attend. If he will be uncomfortable being the only man there (and will share an "I told you so" with you later!







) you would probably want to know that ahead of time. My breastfeeding info came during our Bradley classes, mixed in with childbirth so DH heard it all and I was glad. It was one less thing I had to teach him about. He was blown away by some of the amazing info about breastmilk and he became a really dedicated breastfeeding supporter. Both in terms of nuts and bolts support for me while nursing (bringing pillows, water, my book, etc without complaint) and in terms of really talking it up to other guys he works with when their wives are pregnant.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh, for heavens sake. I bet he just wishes he could get to see some strange boobs!

My dh used to tease me abt that in relation to LLL mtgs too. After 18 yrs of LLL mtgs it is amazing how few fully naked breasts I have actually needed to see. Tiny flashes of skin and nipple, yes, if I am really trying to determine latch.

Now, I am sure bfing classes vary. The only breasts you are likely to see would be in posters on positioning or maybe a video?

How could pg ladies "practice" bfing? At most, hold a doll to their clothed breasts to practice how to hold baby tummy to tummy.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I really liked the breastfeeding class I attended. It gave me so much more confidence... and I learned so much.

There won't be any breasts whipped out... but your husband will most likely watch a few films of women breastfeeding discussing technique. If he's terribly uncomfortable, he can always shut his eyes. Not sure about what you'll see, but our films were from the early 70s/80s...very retro hair and make-up.

You will get a chance to practice various holds using a lifelike doll... which was very useful. Your teacher should also talk about different pumps... storage issues... growth spurts, etc.

The $10 I spent on my breastfeeding class was the best $10 I invested in my pregnancy.

Oh...and your husband shouldn't be alone. I was actually one of only two women their who didn't have her husband/partner with her!


----------



## 13moons (Aug 9, 2002)

I really liked the breastfeeding class I took as well! Sounds very much like the one umsami took. To be honest with you, I really didn't expect to learn very much--I mostly took it because my insurance paid for it. I was 19 and just didn't know there was so much more info than I had already read about. No, there were no boobs pulled out other than those on video ( there was a lady with a newborn there who was having difficulty and so came to get help--we don't have LLL here!--but the teacher talked with her privately afterward.) BUT, there was only one (maybe two) husbands there. Mine was not there. I guess it depends on how strongly you feel about him going and just how uncomfortable he would feel.
Anyhow, it was terribly informative and I felt very confident after I left the class. I realized after my baby was born just how helpful the class was--can't recommend it enough!
Good luck to you and have fun!


----------



## KatSG (Aug 11, 2003)

Your husband probably doesn't realize how much of a role he'll play in your successful breastfeeding. I know we didn't. At the breastfeeding class we took, which was about 30 couples and only one woman alone, there was a specific role outlined for partners: make sure she's comfortable, has water and a snack, and be available to bring her anything she needs. My dh took this job very seriously and I absolutely credit him for making bfeeding so successful for us.

Your dh may also think that bfeeding is as easy as just putting the baby on the breast and just sitting there while he does his thing. It's not, as I'm sure you've read in these posts. If you run into issues he'll know that there are solutions and won't be tempted to encourage you to give a bottle too soon or switch to formula. For all I know, your dh may end up being a die-hard bfeeding supporter. But my dh was before we even had the baby and still early on we succomed to the well-meaning advice of a nurse who gave our baby formula from a syringe, which turned out to be totally unneccesary.

As for curriculum, we had just what everyone else here has listed: what breastmilk is, how's it's produced, pumps, working and nursing, etc. It was all great info.


----------

